# gutter plane... 18th century?



## fumehappy (Mar 26, 2012)

Between the markings and draw bored handle I was thinking 18th century… what do you guys think?


----------



## Handtooler (Jul 24, 2012)

Very interesting! I've never seen anything like it. I've seen several moulding planes, biut none like that profile. Suppose it was for cutting rain gutters of wood for the eaves?


----------



## JustJoe (Oct 26, 2012)

Can you read the city? The name Hölscher is from Germany and the Benelux. The dutch planes had that styule tote up until the very end. If you can figure out what the bottom line says you might be able to track it down.


----------

